
Oklahoma High School Student Discovers That Carbon Can Form 7 Bonds - oedmarap
https://www.inverse.com/article/44254-high-school-student-george-wang-carbon-7-bonds
======
gus_massa
The link to the research paper is broken. The correct one is
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00894-018-3640-...](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00894-018-3640-9)

For some reason the press article cut the image and put the two uninteresting
isomers in the image labeled "In unusual situations carbon can form more than
four bonds". The research article has also the interesting one.

It's an interesting result, they proved (in simulations) that the isolated
molecule is stable. But it look like it will ret with whatever molecule is
nearby, so I don't expect many applications.

